# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i šparoge?

## Školjkica

pošto sam ljubitelj divljih šparoga, a još malo pa će i one doći, da li netko zna mogu li ih jesti dok dojim? Ja sad jedem sve i ne odričem se ni jedne hrane,a kako nakon šparoga mokraća ima jak miris a i one su jako gorke, zanima me da li utječe na okus mlijeka, ne da mi se isprobavat da malo pojedem pa da  vidim reakciju. 
Jel netko probao?

----------


## marta

kad im dodje vrijeme, ja cu probat, pa ti javim. 
vec slinim, na sam spomen istih.

----------


## ivarica

ja sam jela, a ja kad jedem sparoge, to bude na kila
nikom nista   :Smile:

----------


## Frida

> ja sam jela, a ja kad jedem sparoge, to bude na kila
> nikom nista


Utješila si još jednu šparogomanku! Jedva čekam proljće...

----------


## Školjkica

super, jedva čekam proljeće, ići ću kod staraca na more, pa ću ih  i sama brat

----------


## mel

evo ja cu danas za rucak (mama mi kuha) izmedju ostaloga: kuhana teletina i blitva i SPAROGE jesti  8) 
nabrala mi mama jucer divlje sparoge, koje inace obozavam   :Smile:  

Pa javim kako ce se Gregoru dopasti mlijeko poslije   :Smile:  , valjda nece biti grceva ili necega slicnoga, jer blivu sam jela jucer i sve je bilo ok   :Grin:

----------


## dinasta80

jedem šparoge (divlje) i dojim i bebica nema grčeve :Wink:

----------


## zhabica

i kod nas isto sve u redu, a danima smo se hranili sparogama.   :Mljac:

----------


## ula

baš mi je drago da čujem da šparoge i dojenje idu skupa :D 
na tt su nam pričali da možemo jesti sve - osim šparoga jer daju jak miris/okus mlijeku pa ga bebice odbijaju.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> baš mi je drago da čujem da šparoge i dojenje idu skupa :D 
> na tt su nam pričali da možemo jesti sve - osim šparoga jer daju jak miris/okus mlijeku pa ga bebice odbijaju.


Gluposti. Jedem ih već mjesec dana praktički svaki dan i nijedna se ne buni  :D

----------


## mel

i kod nas sve super... njami sparuge   :Smile:

----------


## mel

ali zato SPINAT nije prosao   :Sad:  , imao je Gregor jake grceve   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:  , a skuvala mi mama domaci, mladi spinat i eto ne ide   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Rhea

I ja ih jedem ko nikad u životu i nemamo nikakvih smetnji  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Da malo podignem temu, sezona je  :Grin: 

Imate li kakvih novih spoznaja, je li kojoj bebi smetao promijenjen okus mlijeka?

Čula sam da šparoge potiču lučenje otrova iz organizma, jel se oni nalaze samo u mokraći i znoju ili i u mlijeku  :Confused:

----------


## klara

Mojoj bebi nimalo ne smetaju sparoge. Samo da stane kisa da mozemo u sumu.

----------


## Beti3

*trampolina*, pojedi malo šparoga pa prati 24 sata. Ako beba ne pokazuje da joj je mlijeko neukusno, onda jedi. Ionako nećeš pojesti pola kile :Smile: . Jedino ukus može biti promijenjen, drugo ne bi trebalo smetati.
ps.da li ti je stigla uplata za knjigu?

----------


## trampolina

Mislim da ću tako i napraviti. Uostalom, nema izbora, može jedino pričekati da se mirisi raščiste  :Smile: 

Stigla je uplata, Beti, hvala (zaboravila sam ti javiti)

----------


## leonisa

kako skuziti da bebi ne pase neka namirnica?

jucer sam pojela mjericu jagoda (s L. sam ih normalno jela, pozeljela sam ih jos u rodilistu) i danas mi je uzasno osuta. no kako znati da ta osutost nisu oni pristici koje ima od rodjenja, koji svako malo izbiju, pa se povuku, pa dodju, sto je sasvim normalno jer se tijelo cisti od hormona.
s druge strane stolica joj je inace eksplozivna i tekuca i muce je grcevi, kakanje je bolno uz stenjanje i plac, al to je prisutno maltene od rodjenja jer je ona hlapljiva, ja imam jaci LD i puno previse mlijeka. 

i sad ti znaj...mene gledaju jos tri mjerice domacih jagoda...

----------


## BusyBee

Ako je vec imala onaj novorodjenacki osip, ovaj bi trebao biti bar nesto drugaciji.
Koliko sise preko noci? Ako sad pojedes, imas li fore dva-tri sata nedojenja?

Ako i inace ima eksplozivne stolice i nadrazenu guzu, jako ces tesko skuziti je li od jagoda.
Osobito ako su rekacije stalne, burne.
Ima li osip oko usta?

----------


## leonisa

imala ga je. ovaj mi se cini jaci, izrazeniji, ko da ju je policu ofurila kopriva. znaci ima pojacano crvenilo uz pristice. i cini mi se da su vise crveni, a manje bijeli.
sto je najbolje, oko usta nema, ima pored nosa, obraz, pored oka prema celu, onak kako neki stavljaju rumenilo.

ima po noci fore vise od 3h.
od 1 do 5. ponekad.
jel i hrani toliko treba da napusti krvotok?

i da, guza joj je ok. nema osipa.

----------


## BusyBee

Ako se bas zacrvenilo kao kopriva onda bi moglo biti od jagoda.
Vidi, ako bas moras pojesti ove jagode, onda ih jedi kad imas velikog lufta izmedju podoja.
Ako mozes, nemoj ih pojesti. Sacekaj da se ocisti osip (ako je od hrane, trebao bi brzo, ako ne jedes vise tu namirnicu) i onda probaj ponovo, provjerene jagode (cesto djeca u biti reagiraju na pesticide, a ne na jagodu, ali kazes da su domace).

----------


## Mojca

Evo naše jagode u teglicama, domaće, počele su, punije nego ikad... a ja se ne usudim jesti ih. Baš zbog ovoga. Doista sve jedem isto kao i ranije... ali jagode i kikiriki su mi paranoja. Nema šanse da ih kušam dok dojim. Nitko mi nije ništa rekao, intuitivna panika. Ne mogu si pomoći.   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Mojca, koliko je beba stara?
Imate li inace alergija u obitelji, osobito alergicara na kikiriki ili jagode?
Jesi inace panicarka ili iskulirana? Naime, ja jako vjerujem majcinom instinktu, ali kad poznajem majku i mogu procijeniti da je stvarno instinkt u pitanju, a ne neutemeljena paranoja.  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

6 i pol mjeseci. 
Alergičara? Hm... MD ima alergiju na neke biljke u proljeće, kiše i oči ga svrbe, baka joj je bila alergična na penicilin, analgin.... ja sam jednom žestoko reagirala na lavandu. To je sve. 

Do njenog dolaska bila sam bakteriofob, sad sam se skulirala. Na moje veliko čudo... paničar nisam, bar mislim... dopuštam joj da dotakne i iskusi puno više toga nego neke druge mame. Vodim ju van po svim vremenskim uvijetima, neki dan smo išle van gledati kako se razvija oluja (uživala je!  :Smile: ), ne... ne bi rekla da sam paničar.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam jutros, prema osipu, bila uvjerena da su jagode. a onda sam se sjetila da sam vec jela moje s balkona, a bome i spanjolske s dolca. i nista.
jedino sam taj dan jela juhu od brokule :/

----------


## BusyBee

Kako je meni sestra rekla, tek nakon 1+ puta sto se proba neka namirnica, krece alergijska reakcija.
Prvi put se stvore antitijela (ili nesto, davno mi je to pricala) i od drugog puta moze krenuti reakcija.
Ako se bas, bas ne mozes suzdrzati od jagoda dok joj se osip ne ocisti, onda ih jedi pa ces ili dokazati da nisu jagode ili ce ona imati jacu reakciju pa ces onda odustati od jagoda. Ili pricekaj da se ocisti i onda probaj, tada ces jasno znati jesu li jagode.

Mojca, ne znam sto bih ti rekla. Ja bih probala. Ne bih se ubila u kili jagoda, ali za gust, par komada, nemas razloga misliti i ocekivati da ce biti lose reakcije. Takodjer, reakcije na namirnice preko mlijeka nikad nisu strasno jake pa ako vidis da reagira, neces ih vise jesti, a i znat ces kako se postaviti prema jagodama u dohrani kasnije.

----------


## BusyBee

Leo, ako se uspijes suzdrzati, ja ti donesem na Rodinu skupstinu (ako bude u lipnju) domace istarske jagode. Ok?  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Ma evo jutros opet gledam jagode... što se više crvene to je moja panika manja.  :Laughing:  
Probati ću ih, sve mi se čini.  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Klopaj i promatraj.
Nedavno sam citala o tome kako je priroda divno zamislila da majka kroz raznovrsnu prehranu, dojenjem u stvari pomaze djetetu da se desenzibilizira i pripremi na namirnice koje ce jednom jesti. Ne samo u smislu da dijete kroz majcino mlijeko raspoznaje razlicite okuse, vec tvari iz pojedenih namirnica prolaze u mlijeku do djeteta i pripremaju ga da jednom u buducnosti bez velikih reakcija i problema jede te namirnice.
Sve u mlijeku je dizajnirano da pripremi dijete na samostalnu prehranu.
Cak i kod djece koja reagiraju na neku hranu koju je majka pojela, reakcije su manje burne nego reakcije na nju kad je samostalno pojede. Tako majka ima vremena uvidjeti potencijalno problematicne namirnice i odgoditi njihovo uvodjenje u prehranu djeteta.

----------


## Mojca

Ima smisla. Iz dana u dan sam sve više fascinirana dojenjem.  :Smile:  

Sad se pitam... ja meso ne jedem već 20 godina, osim zadnje dvije godine piletinu, puretinu i pršut  :Smile: ... kako će se to odraziti na njenu reakciju na meso bude li ga jednom htjela. Zasad nemam namjeru krenuti s mesom prema tablicama dohrane, ali ako jednom izrazi želju za njim, neću je sputavati (bar sad tako mislim).

----------


## BusyBee

Sad sam htjela napisati da nisam nikad cula za alergiju na meso (osim ribe i ostalih morskih stvorova) pa sam se podsjetila da je moja prvorodjena alergicna na svinjsko meso. Meso nije cest alergen (osim vec spomenute ribe i ostalog), a i vjerujem da ce proci bar par godina prije nego ona sama iskaze zelju da jede meso. Onda cete uvesti polako i vidjeti.

----------


## Mojca

Ribe alergen?!
Zbilja? Neke posebno ili...

----------


## BusyBee

Plava cesce nego bijela riba, ali najvise rakovi i skoljke.
Ali, alergije (prave), nisu jako ceste. One su prisutne u svega 2% djecje populacije.
Puno cesca je netolerancija pojedinih namirnica.

----------


## leonisa

lol za mito :D

nego, koja je razlika izmedju netolerancije i alergije?

----------


## BusyBee

Alergija je rekacija imunoloskog sustava, najcesce na neki protein iz hrane. Onda reakcija nastaneiz borbe kreiranih antitijela na alergen.
Netolerancija je reakcija probavnog sustava, najcesce zbog nemogucnosti da organizam probavi odredjenu namirnicu ili je razgradi kako treba ili jednostavno namirnica nekom svojom komponentom iritira probavni sustav i otezava samu probavu.

Simptomi alergije: osip, urtikarija, pretjerano lucenje sluzi, mucnina, bol u trbuhu, proljev, svrbljiva koza, kratak dah, bolovi u prsima, oticanje disnih puteva, anafilakticki sok.

Simptomi netolerancije: mucnina, bol u trbuhu, proljev, vjetrovi, grcevi, nadutost, glavobolja, zgaravica, nervoza i razdrazljivost.

BTW, pronasla sam usput podatak da se stvarno alergijska reakcija ne javlja prilikom prve konzumacije. Tada se stvore IgE antitijela koja reagiraju na svako sljedece konzumiranje, otpustajuci se uz histamin i jos neke kemikalije.
Ako te vise zanima, ugugla food allergies vs. food intolerance.. ima masa toga.  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Leo, kako je bebula?
OSip je blazi, nestaje?

----------


## leonisa

isti...zato se pocinjem pitat jel od jagoda. danas je cetvrtak, a jela sam ih u nedjelju :/

----------


## leonisa

morat cu preskociti kavu koji dan da vidim da nije mlijeko krivac :/
to je jedino konstantno u prehrani mi- jacobsica u mlijeku.

----------


## BusyBee

Da, ni ja vise ne bih sumnjala u jagode.
Kod jacobsice je pitanje i je li mlijeko ili nesto od kemije u kavi.
Probaj pa vidi, samo znaj da mlijeku treba jako puno vremena da se iscisti skroz iz organizma. Osim ako je to jedino mlijeko/mlijecno sto koristis kod dan, onda ne vjerujem da treba jednako kao nekoj mami koja ga cesce konzumira.

----------

